# FSA Wing Pro vs. 3T Ergonova



## DeLuz (Aug 1, 2008)

Looking for some new bars flat on top with compact drop.
I have narrowed it down to these two.
The Wing Pro's flare out at the ends, are less expensive and easier to find.
I think I will need a 42 instead of 40 since they are narrower at the brake levers.
Any other reasons to buy one or the other?


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

I went from an FSA Wing Pro to a 3T Ergonova about three months ago. Naturally, YMMV, but the only place the Wing Pro was honestly comfortable was on the tops. The drop was not only too deep for me, it was also quite stingy in length. The only real place to put your hands in the drops was in the bend...which in turn caused my forearms to bump against the bar top.

By contrast, the Ergonova does everything right. It is the most comfortable handlebar I've ever had. The tops are about equal in terms of comfort to the Wing Pro, but in the drops the Ergonova is abjectly superior. The drop section of the bar is very generously sized. Plenty of space to move around. The drops also flare out slightly (like a Nitto), which means there is absolutely no forearm bumping problem.  The amount of drop perfectly suits this (rather elderly) rider, and the curve of the bar feels snug and soft against the hands. The curve also brings me quite close to the brake levers (Campy). Finally, the shape of the Ergonova bar is truly beautiful.


----------



## DeLuz (Aug 1, 2008)

You must have had the anatomic and not the compact Wing Pro.
The compact version has a drop very similar to the Ergonova.
But thanks for the input on the Ergonova, I saw one in a shop today but they didn't. have the Wing Pro to compare to.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

you might want to check here - lots of sales on FSA bars - you can set the display for US dollars and US shipping. They are excellent in terms of international shipping.

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Categories.aspx?CategoryID=452


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

Prior to 2009, FSA's and the wing in particular were quite short, as Mapei sez. If you go with an e-bay model, you'll likely get an earlier model.
The ergonova is significantly stiffer IMO, but has the corresponding disadvantage in shock absorbtion..


----------



## jackblack (Feb 1, 2007)

I have the FSA omega compact on both of my bikes and love them. Two of my friends bought and like them very well also. One went with the wing and has really liked it. The FSA has a much better price. Competitive cyclist has a good review.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

icsloppl said:


> Prior to 2009, FSA's and the wing in particular were quite short, as Mapei sez. If you go with an e-bay model, you'll likely get an earlier model.
> The ergonova is significantly stiffer IMO, but has the corresponding disadvantage in shock absorbtion..


Strangely, I've found the Ergonova to be more flexible when trying to bend it. On the road, though, I can't tell an iota's difference, ride-wise, between it and the FSA. And yes, my Wing Pro was the non-compact version.


----------



## bicicletă (Aug 18, 2008)

Happy Wing Pro Compact bar owner here. Keep in mind they have a compact reach as well as compact drop.


----------



## DeLuz (Aug 1, 2008)

stevesbike said:


> you might want to check here - lots of sales on FSA bars - you can set the display for US dollars and US shipping. They are excellent in terms of international shipping.
> 
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Categories.aspx?CategoryID=452


Thanks for the tip. Great selection and prices.
The price on Wing Pro is about average, but they have SLK compact for a great price.
The tops are not flat but the bends look sort of oval.


----------



## Wines of WA (Jan 10, 2005)

I just switched both of my road bikes from Wing Pro deep drop to the compact bend. I have large hands, so reach on the deep drop version wasn't a problem. I just hated the tops, all the way from the flat section to the hoods. It wasn't flat in the right places and I just couldn't get it to fot my hands. The compact bend bars fix it all for me. I really like them. Stiff and cheap too.


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

Bontrager Race X Lite Blade Carbon is better than both, IMHO. Tried both Ergonova Team and WPC and got irked by the forearm smacking on hard sprints in the drops. The Bontrager Blade has that perfect ergo flat top, compact _*135mm drop*_, stiffness, round near the stem and the very same eggshell bends...without the annoying arm smack. MSRP is $299 unless a Trek Madone owner sells you one cheap...I paid only $80 for mine:


----------



## Wines of WA (Jan 10, 2005)

I don't get arm smack from my WPC's. It's obviously a case of "your mileage may vary".


----------

